# Creepy People Encounters



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Horror and suspense movies are filled with the type of fictional characters we'd certainly never want to meet, but are there any acquaintances, co-workers, or just random people you guys have come into contact with at some point in your lives that really creeped you out? People who actually acted in a manner that scared you, or gave you an intuitive feeling that they might be bad news? (Stories you don't mind sharing, of course..) I've come across a few, ***brrrrrrrr!****


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, of course no one as bad as Michael, Jason, etc., but yes, I have. Used to work with a guy who tried to make everyone feel as uncomfortable as possible at all times. He was a total @$$. I frequently aggrivated him when I would rip him verbally and he eventually learned to steer clear of me. I can be relentless. It takes a lot to aggrivate me to the point, but once you do... look out. I probably shouldn't have done that in hind sight. I might've become a rug or a lamp shade in the guy's apartment or something.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Back in a previous life(couple airlines ago) we had a guy that looked really evil.. sunken eyes, greasy hair, just creepy, real axe murderer look about him.. he was one of our pilots.. had to fly with him quite a lot.. I left that company long ago..

Fast forward 12yrs..I'm at my present airline, look thru the seniority list and who's there.. yep.. him again.. exactly the same sunken eyes, thick greasy hair, still looks like he just buried someone in the back yard, I dont fly with him (he on a differnet airplane), but he's just as creepy as before.. a lil moreso now cause of his wrinkles... think of the old man in Monster House.. thats him...


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny you should ask...theres a guy across the street who live with his mother. He's been there for several years, but I have usually only seen him late at night when walking the "Poodle army". 9-10 nasty, yappy, ill tempered little bastards. Despite the lady saying they are harmless, they've tried to nip me before.(And she has way too many by city codes).
But I digress...he once told his mom I threatened to kill the dogs(what I said was, I was tired of them surrounding me in MY yard and yapping loud enough to wake my zombies, and that they should be on leashes.
But lately, hes been going from house to house "borrowing things". We didnt actually recognize him...hes lost weight and cut his hair weird. First it was dog food, then corn meal, then he wanted to use our phone. And our other neighbors have had him too...stick of butter from one the night he got corn meal from us. The weird thing is, all 4 neighbors who have compared notes all got the same vibe, independently of each other, which we all descibe as "Ted Bundy". We don't know why, but he's creepy...and most of us are halloween/renaissance festival/goth peple...it takes a lot to weird us out.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Is anyone missing from the neighborhood? All the animals are accounted for?


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Several years ago I had a conversation with a patient at the hospital where I was working. Seemed a normal looking type, alert, responsive, and intelligent in conversation. Came to find out he was there because he had eaten his sister. It was a State Mental Hospital from which I am now retired. Like the old saying, "you can't judge a book by it's cover". That's probably the creepiest person I've met... so far.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Well so much for the sayin* You can pick your friends, but ya cant eat'em..*


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Good. *LORD*, *spookineer*!!!! That's _probably_ the creepiest person you've met?? Whew, I bet you have seen some weirdos...

*granamyr*, that's really strange, that sucks that dude lives RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET, jeez! I'm sure I don't have to tell you to keep a close eye on him! 

Good for you, *H.Host*!! I'm glad you gave that guy the what for! I can't stand people like that, I mean, good _grief_! Life's hard enough without somebody who has absolutely no right trying to make it harder on folks.



As a teenager still at home with my parents, I had this trampoline. Lived on it. One afternoon my best friend and I were out there, and this guy walks up and stands behind the hedges of the neighbor's yard looking at us for a bit. Then he walks up, asks directions for some place, I tell him to buzz off, and he goes away. Minutes later, he's back behind that hedge. My friend had her back to him, but I told her he was there. Then he comes back around, right up to my trampoline, pulls down his pants and starts- well you know..and asks us to come with him!!! *SURE*. We ran in the house, told my parents, dad calls the police, they come take a report, and after they leave my dad (you had to know my dad) takes off in the car holding a shotgun out of the driver's side window looking for this guy. For about 3 hours. Neighborhood folks might've pegged my DAD as the creepy dude that night.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Early in our marriage, my husband was in the service and gone to CA for annual training. We both waited tables at the same restaurant along with this other guy, who was *super creepy*. He kept showing up at our apartment when my husband was gone, I'd catch him looking at me funny at work. One of those kind of people that don't look away when you catch them looking at you, know what I mean? And one night I went to the drive-thru of a Taco Bell and he pulls up right behind me..staring right into my sideview mirror. I had my window down at the time and I heard him say (looking at me through the mirror), 'want some candy, little girl?!...' *HUNH*???! Gave me the _willies_! He was gone shortly after that, arrested for check fraud.


*Capt'n Jack*, I *COMPLETELY* do not blame you for not flying with that dude!!!


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, our dog runs around loose and is fine. 
As far as keeping an eye...well, as you probably can guess...WE are the neighborhood freaks, so, I doubt he would try anything here. Particularly since we have made a habit of showing off the sword collection since I moved in, and even the drug dealers don't really want to screw with us. 
How about another?
Years ago, as a teen I worked for Burger King. We had a customer that weirded us out, a regular. It was just the way he acted. He pulled up, in the same car, with an older woman...65 or older. He got out by himself, came in, and, well, looked strange...hard to say why...a waxy rubbery skin, and kinda looked like he had makeup on. He always ordered a whopper with extra mayo. No matter how much I slathered on, he always brought it back for more. 
Then, only after he got his food and sat down, did the old woman come in and order. They sat together, hardly speaking. Then she would go out to the car, and he would follow a few minutes later, and drive off. 
I don't know why, but it creeped me out...wish I knew why.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

*WHERE* do I *START*? 

Well, there was Brian Mitchell: Brian David Mitchell - Profile of Brian David Mitchell

Met, and spoken with, at length, no less, on several occasions outside the Ogden Library. 

Why would I speak at length, you may ask. 

Well, my contact with wierd homeless folks was frequent. And often speaking with them was the best way to avoid violence. 

I had a job as the lead closer, and eventually night manager at the downtown Burger King. And, a part of that job was cleaning up, taking the trash out, and what have you. 

An example of idiotic laws, any homeless who got sick from eating out of your garbage could actually sue the company, so trash was left locked up. And, at closing, we'ld unlock it and make several trips out at the end of the night. 2-3am. 

Some nights, we'ld have people rummaging through the garbage. And most often they simply flee when they see us come out. But, there's also the reason we always went out in 2's, and one of us carrying the bar that goes across the door at the end of the day. 

There are homeless out there that are best described as feral. They don't speak, and their eyes are simply no longer human but wild. Clubs, homemade knives, spray bottles of urine(personal favorite), broken bottles, and any number of other homemade weapons were pulled on us as these people, just trying to eat, really, would attack whoever came out the door. 

One night, I was still in the kitchen, and I came out to see 2 employees kicking a guy curled up in the fetal position. Why?

He was there. There was a plastic butter knife 3 slices of tomatoe, and a broken bottle of whatever spirits the employees had smashed. They beat him over a rotten tomato in the garbage. 

It was then I decided to always go out, and do whatever to avoid hostilities. And so, it became a habit to speak with these people. Often at length. 

Against policy, I started setting aside the still-good burgers at the end of the shift. These are always trashed. But, we'ld not toss em in the trash, but rather keep them aside, to offer homeless that might cause trouble.

Most often, they ended up in the garbage anyway. Every now and then, they'ld go to someone who pulled a knife and was starting trouble, which quieted the situation till cops could arrive, as they sat down, ate, and talked. 

I've had them tell me about god. I've had them tell me of buried treasure up in the mountains. I've had them tell me of aliens, and of how to make lethal weapons out of ketchup packets.

Brian Mitchell was a comparitively normal fellow.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Gee, and I thought we had problems with the teens riding bikes to set off the drive thru buzzer.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, you guys have seen some real doozies. I will have to think about in the past, nothing comes to mind. But at the mement I work with a guy that you know could be the one that comes in with a gun and starts blasting away. He is very intelligent, knows his business, but is paraniod, bitter and angry. Can go off at a drop of a hat. I think the owneres are afraid of him even. He came from the little town that I work in, they had 10 kids in a very disfunctional family, most of them don't talk to each other. But I digress, it is hard to explain, but my immediate wupervisor has also told me he is afraid of him deep down, every one walks on egg shells around him. I work in a food factory, amd periodically we have to run metal checks, makeing sure our metal detectors are working, and the Quality control guy came by his department and just randomly checked on his, and didn't check on mine which is the next line over, he blamed me saying I went and told that he never runs his, which, #1- got better things to do than watch his freaky a$$, and #2- even if I did think he didn't- I wouldn't turn him in! He went nuts over it,he is definately not bolted down tight.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Man. I thought I'd come across some whacked-out people in my life, but you guys have seen some real nutcases!

We had a neighbor once, shared a duplex with him, he'd come home and leave his car door open..everytime. For about 15 mins. Then he'd come back out and talk to the car door, shut it, go back in the house. Getting his mail, he'd look in the mailbox, close it, walk a few steps, go back, look again, close it..walk a few steps, go back, look again. Few weird habits like that. I think he was probably severely OCD or something.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't even remotely come close to any of these stories! You all make my life seem quite boring....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

granamyr said:


> Funny you should ask...theres a guy across the street who live with his mother.
> The weird thing is, all 4 neighbors who have compared notes all got the same vibe, independently of each other, which we all descibe as "Ted Bundy". We don't know why, but he's creepy...and most of us are halloween/renaissance festival/goth peple...it takes a lot to weird us out.


Ted Bundy was handsome, charming, charismatic and highly intellectual. This guy sounds like an old geek who lives with his computers in mommy's basement.

ewwwww nonetheless!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I give myselve the willies, and creeps.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I use to get cases of bulk chocolate from Ambrosia Chocolate in Wisconsin...its delicious stuff! Jeffery Dahmer worked there !

Muf


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ran into some pretty weird people during my 5 year stint working at a psych hospital and lots more in the nursing homes.

Had a multiple personality woman keep staring at me one time then I literally watched her face change. It became softer, relaxed, kind of innocent. Then she got out of her chair (I was sitting in one of their groups because I was doing a 1-1 with a suicidal patient) and practically crawled on all fours over to me and laid her cheek against my knee looking me in the eyes the whole time. Then she said "Momma, can we go home now?" in the voice of a little child. 

We had one pt. who wouldn't take off his sunglasses because, as he put it, you could see Jesus in his eyes and you wouldn't be able to handle it. He was frickin' scary! Got outside once and in the dark popped up outside the med room window where a night nurse was charting and about scared her to death (still had his sunglasses on).

But these are all people already in a short term facility, some because they opted out of jail. Makes ya wonder what their neighbors thought of them back where they lived.

We did have some religious fanatic neighbors once. Very nice couple, but spent half the week at the church. She didn't work, they had 2 little girls, they went to the church's school and they barely had enough money to get by. She would circle the entire appt. complex to avoid a car in the parking lot that had STYX across the windshield (this was in the 80's and that car always blasted Styx music). I asked her about it once and she filled me in on how that band was an instrument of the devil and offered me a pamphlet.
They really were nice people. I guess they were happy in their lives and that is what is important.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Muffy said:


> I use to get cases of bulk chocolate from Ambrosia Chocolate in Wisconsin...its delicious stuff! Jeffery Dahmer worked there !
> 
> Muf


..Muf!, hope he operated with a code of ethics while working there.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Ran into some pretty weird people during my 5 year stint working at a psych hospital and lots more in the nursing homes.
> 
> Had a multiple personality woman keep staring at me one time then I literally watched her face change. It became softer, relaxed, kind of innocent. Then she got out of her chair (I was sitting in one of their groups because I was doing a 1-1 with a suicidal patient) and practically crawled on all fours over to me and laid her cheek against my knee looking me in the eyes the whole time. Then she said "Momma, can we go home now?" in the voice of a little child.
> 
> ...


Lord, IshWitch...weird folks indeed. These kind of people are fascinating to read about, yet they make you so grateful at the same time. That we are fortunate enough to be of strong mind, you know?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I sure do. I had an uncle who had a mental breakdown and ended up in a hospital. I believe he had been severely depressed for years. He was so embarrassed about the whole thing once he got out that they never visited anyone or had anyone over to visit afterward. He had been a Navy man and was always the tough/gruff military kind of person. Several years after this incident he shot himself in the head. It's very sad and nobody could help him.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I love this question! I've met quite a few wierdos in my life so far. I remember once a friend of mine and I were hanging out at a local diner and one of her friends came in w/ one of his friends. She invited them to sit down....both of them on one side of the booth, her and I on the other. During the conversation I happened to catch the other guy's friend drawing on his placemat...no biggie. But then I see him looking up at me..I ignore it. After about 15 minutes of this, his friend looks over and is like "Umm..WTF are you doing?" His friend was like "She's so pretty, I want a drawing of her in case I never see her again." Hello....Awkward? In another situation I may have found this endearing...but he kind of looked at me like....well...like he was wondering what I would look like all chopped up in his basement. No, we thankfully never encountered one another again. BTW..his drawing looked NOTHING like me! lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Are you kidding???

I work in an emergency room.

You have to be creepy and weird to even get in the door. LOL

On a daily basis I am cussed at, threatened, spit on, and glared at. But the creepiest one I ever met was a psych pt that had 2 knives and a box cutter on him, who kept talking in anatomical detail about cutting up his mother.

But then, after I actually *MET* his mother, I sort of couldn't blame him!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch said:


> On a daily basis I am cussed at, threatened, spit on, and glared at.


Good grief, man, they should respect you more! You're there to help them for goodness sakes! Whoa, dude's mom had to be pretty darn bad! 


*nyhaunter*, that'd be a mighty awkward moment indeed!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You remember *Carrie's* mother???


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Dude, that is pretty scary. 

My life is vanilla compared to some of these stories.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

True personal story. I am completely freaked out by my husband’s cousin… He is I would say 36+ years old. When I was several months pregnant, and not working, I was home alone and get a knock on the door. Well there is (dude) asking could he come in and talk.. I had no beef with him, so sure come on in… He sits down in the recliner and brings out a 5th of liquor from his jacket pocket. ½ of the bottle is empty… Takes a swig and starts telling me how he is going to kill himself…. There at my house…. I stay calm and asked him to tell me what in the world led him to want to kill himself. He finally opens up to me and tells me this long story (in between finishing off the rest of the bottle of whiskey) that his brother molested him and that he figures he is somehow tarnished, and this is the reason why he can’t find the perfect woman. 

At the point of being at my house for an hour, going on and on, my talking to him, isn’t registering, I got him to talk to my (FRIEND) who happened to work at the local crisis center… Well while he is on the phone with her, he asked me to go and get a pack of cigarettes from his vehicle.. I needed a break from him, so I agreed. Went out to his vehicle and he had a freaking loaded pistol on the front seat… I took the bullets out of the clip and put them in my pocket.. Went ahead and checked the gun, then put it back on the seat, in the same place. Got his cigarettes and went back inside the house. The (friend) wanted to talk to me at this point, and told me that he immediately needed to be taken to the hospital, that he was a harm to himself… Geez she wanted me to take him there at that very moment..

Ok here we go and get in his vehicle, off to the hospital… Well on the way there, he is steadily going on and on about how he wants to die, needs to kill himself, try’s to open the car door as we are doing 60 miles an hour down the road, then thinks about his gun, grabs it and points it at his head, then sits it on his lap, finally got him to the hospital. By the time we get there he is willing to check himself in, until we get inside and sitting in the waiting room. He then starts passing and freaking out, ready to go.. I have to go and get the guard, tell him whats going on and THEN finally they take him back into a room and told me thanks you can go now… 

I am driving his vehicle back to my house at 10 pm at night and end up lost on a back road. Stop for 2 minutes to calm myself down and try to get some idea for directions. Out of nowhere a guy walks up to the vehicle and I swear looked just like (dude) my husbands cousin… I floored the vehicle and never looked back.. Believe it or not (dude) got out of the hospital after 1 week with a bottle of medicine, that he stopped taking because he couldn’t tell it worked… 

I have told (dude), hubby and everyone else that (dude) is not allowed near my house or family… My husband was at work during all of this, not answering his cell phone..


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

!....

I gotta say, you handled yourself perfectly in that situation! You kept your cool and played things just right....I cannot believe that guy brought that all to *you*, with you being _pregnant_ at the time! Certainly glad you got home safely that night, but I wish you didn't have to deal with that guy being in your family at all.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Haunted.. when I read your post quickly I thought it said no one as scary as Michael Jackson. Then I saw it said Micheal, Jason.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've known a few creepy people in my time. probably the first one i knew was older, dirty looking, always staring. he lived in the country with his wife. she never came to town. we would go pass the house on our way to the lake and you might see her outside. she looked really unhappy. people said he was mean to her. i was terrified of him. there was a kids hang out back then. you could go in and play pinball or pool, grab a bite to eat. there was usually rock music playing. adults just didn't hang there except for him. i was probably in middle school at the time and my sister got a letter from a friend that had moved. she was up to the hangout playing pool so i took the letter up with me and was trying to work a favor out of her for the letter. we were sisterly bantering when all of a sudden i felt someone pinch me in the butt. offended i turned to see who it was, it was him just a staring at me, i threw the letter at my sister and ran out of the hangout so fast i just about tripped over my own feet. after that if i went to the hangout i was always aware of who was in there. if he came in i was outta there.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

When I was a teenager a neighbours son used steal my underwear from the washing line which was a little creepy 
Then there was my the ex-girlfriend of my then boyfriend (now my husband), she had hounded him to go out with her and was not too happy when he dumped her, so when she found out he had a new girlfriend, her hate turned to me! She stalked me for about 3 years, when we moved to London she even moved 30 miles from where we lived, she was (and probably still is) a complete bunny boiler


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

annea, that isn't just creepy, that is scarry. my daughter went through a similar experience. her first date with her now husband and she had her son and he had his son and they were watching a rented movie. his ex broke in the house and threatented them and threw things. she was hitting paul and he was trying to just hold her off. my 8 year old grandson was trying to calm her boy. they were both terrified. my daughter called the police and then she took her son and left. they both came over to my house. my daughter put my grandson to bed and laid with him to comfort him. i stayed up because i couldn't sleep and 3 am there was a knock on the door. it was the ex, she wanted to apologize to my daughter. my daughter went out to talk to her. i watched out the window with a butcher knife in my hand. after a while she left. wow! this chick is crazy. she more or less stalked my daughter. my daughter had to get an order against her to keep her away from her and her son. 2 years later they planned on getting married, the ex [who soon after this ordeal started moved in with a married man, who was on his third marriage and had children by them all] bought a gun and threatened to kill everyone if my daughter and paul got married. i was terrified when paul proposed. then they went on vacation and when they came back they had eloped. it seemed to have calmed the ex some, she still does mean things once in awhile but she doesn't threaten or stalk so much anymore. as far as school functions, she usually doesn't show up for many of them [just not her thing] and if they do they usually get asked to leave for have having a few to many drinks.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by MHooch View Post
On a daily basis I am cussed at, threatened, spit on, and glared at.



Laurie S. said:


> Good grief, man, they should respect you more! You're there to help them for goodness sakes!


Don't we wish! That is what a nurse gets! Day In and Day Out! Doesn't really matter where we work, hospital, rehab, nursing homes. I suppose Dr's offices aren't too bad.

I worked at a detox nurse at a Psych hospital for 5 years, that was 8 hours a day. So I guess that was ground zero for abuse. Tends to make you use the language at home after being immersed in it all day. I've since apologized to our kids, they didn't need to hear that stuff and they all say "don't worry about it Mom!" but it still makes me feel bad.

I had an old lady in a nursing home who would roll her poop into balls and line them up on the bed rail (nothing like cleaning fingernails, mmm-hmmm!) and one that put hers in a candy box and then would offer you a chocolate! There was the old guy with alzheimers who would press his butt up against the sliding glass door for the patio off his room and do his business. The lawn guy loved that (nothing like cleaning sliding door runners)! 

Now I'll probably have a million of these memories flood my head! LOL
Thanks!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Tends to make you use the language at home after being immersed in it all day. I've since apologized to our kids, they didn't need to hear that stuff and they all say "don't worry about it Mom!" but it still makes me feel bad.


I don't even have that excuse *IshWitch*, but I still need to apologize to my kids.  I blame it on my husband, he's a bad influence...but our kids are smart, they come to me and say, 'Mom, am I old enough to say %@##&?', to which I reply, 'No, son...no you are definitely not.' 'Okay.' 

And to your stories, I just have to say, 'Good *GOD*!' Bless your heart for working these jobs, it takes a strong person! The poop on the bedrails would have to become a petrified forest before I'd consider cleaning that up. You sure do have a bunch of interesting stories for the grandkids. 

*Annea* and *hallorenescene*, I'm sorry y'all have to worry about those psychos. People never cease to amaze me, I swear...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

IshWitch I think you should call that show on T.V. "Dirty Jobs" and see if program host will come to work with you. I think you have described definitely qualifies as a "dirty job".

I have a creepy neighbor. Sometimes she's fine and sometimes she's not...that's the problem, you never know where she is mentally. Unfortunately she is bi-polar. Her symptoms can be controlled, but like many people with a bipolar disorder, she doesn't take her medication when she gets into a manic phase. To top it of she is also an alcoholic and her drinking binges affect her even more because the alcohol and the medications are not compatible. 

Sometimes I will be in the kitchen cooking and she will stand in her dining room window and just stare at me with her arms folded. Or she will stand in an upstairs bedroom in the shadows, you can see that she is there, and she will stare down at me. Not just for a minute, but for a "really" long time. You know that creepy feeling you get when someone stares at you, it's just chilling.

Often she sleeps for weeks in the camper parked out back, even though they have a big house with several bedrooms and only two people living in it. I don't mind if she sleeps in the camper but she gets drunk and leaves the door open while changing her clothes and we often walk by when she is standing there butt naked....way too much information....or passes out naked on the bed. When I walk out to the barn to feed the horses it feels like walking through someone's bedroom.

On other days she will sit in her garden and just keep shouting wooohooo or some other silly noise at whichever neighbor happens to be out back....or even better, she squats and pees in a 5 gallon bucket next to the garden shed. I guess peeing in the bucket is much better than seeing her sit in a puddle of urine on the garage floor. 

Does this qualify as a creepy person? I say it qualifies as a creepy...disgusting person.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

She qualifies as a creepy, disgusting, *TRAUMATIZING* person if you ask me....good grief, the last people I want to see naked are my neighbors!  And she stares at you, man, that's just not cool!


I once talked to the brother of my ex-boyfriend for about 2 weeks. We hung out a bit (only in graveyards, which in itself wouldn't be so bad), but he wanted to give me a white rose stained with his own blood one Halloween as a token of 'where he wanted our relationship to go'. _UH_...I had no idea how to handle this dude except slowly back away and never look back. I really thought we'd just be friends anyways, thought he'd be clear on that since I mentioned I wasn't gonna date the brother of my ex. He was mighty cute, but WEIRD. 

This thread is reminding me of The Doors song, 'People Are Strange'....I need to go bust that out.....


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

> I have a creepy neighbor. Sometimes she's fine and sometimes she's not...that's the problem, you never know where she is mentally. Unfortunately she is bi-polar. Her symptoms can be controlled, but like many people with a bipolar disorder, she doesn't take her medication when she gets into a manic phase. To top it of she is also an alcoholic and her drinking binges affect her even more because the alcohol and the medications are not compatible.
> 
> Sometimes I will be in the kitchen cooking and she will stand in her dining room window and just stare at me with her arms folded. Or she will stand in an upstairs bedroom in the shadows, you can see that she is there, and she will stare down at me. Not just for a minute, but for a "really" long time. You know that creepy feeling you get when someone stares at you, it's just chilling.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my Mom moved in next to you.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Sounds like my Mom moved in next to you.


Oh Lordy! For your sake I hope it's not your mother. LOL


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Over the years working at Wal-Mart I've seen all kinds...lol. My first Wal-Mart in Fayetteville, Tenn we used to have this hill family that were inbred to the hilt. No need to say they were freaks. I think there were 4 generations of them, and it all began with the Grandfather impregnating all 3 daughters, and then he impregnated their female off-spring. He was working on the third generation of female off-spring when I first saw them in the store. Even the ones who weren't deformed you could always tell they were from this family because they all had this thing where it was like they had no muscle in their eyelids. So their eyelids wouldn't blink. They'd have to tip their head way back to see you when you talked to them.

Then my next to last Wal-Mart in Connecticut we had this one family that had 2 daughters with that disease where their head doesn't grow. From the neck down they had a fully developed adult body, but their heads were still the size of a baby. And they had these real high, chipmunky sounding voices. In that same Wal-Mart we had a male customer that used to come in about twice a month fully dressed and made up like a woman. He'd come in, and go straight (lol...no pun intended) to the women's underwear section. All I ever saw him buy were bras, panties and stockings.

That's about it. I've never really seen any scary people though. Except for maybe a few street people here and there that were off their rockers.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You know, MT, I have always thought that they should have a special segment on "Dirty Jobs" for health care workers!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

MHooch said:


> You know, MT, I have always thought that they should have a special segment on "Dirty Jobs" for health care workers!!!!


You are so right about that. I have never been a nurse, but my mother-in-law worked as an RN for 42 years. Oh the stories!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

try doing maid work in a motel for dirty jobs. that can get real gross as well. and sorry ladies, but for some reason, ladies were most the time worse than men. but when men were bad, they were really bad.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame, i am glad i don't have your neighbor. she sounds scarry. [okay, lets not make the crazy lady mad] but who knows what would make her mad. what is her husband like?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Madame Turlock said:


> Oh Lordy! For your sake I hope it's not your mother. LOL


On second thought I don't think it is. My mom has an aversion to being naked.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

The dirtiest job I ever had and quit because of was working at a gas station (midnight shift, I was in charge of cleaning). Well, the job included cleaning the bathroom. It never ceased to amaze me what pigs people are in public restrooms.

As to Creepy People Encounters...I worked at a supermarket once and there was a clerk that was a very good looking guy but he had a very weird vibe about him. I swear, every time I looked at him all I could think of was Norman Bates. He had that sort of quirkiness about him. The worse part is that he had a crush on me and would follow me around. Totally creeped me out on several levels.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Mike Rowe from the Dirty Jobs show....mmmmm I'd like to show him something dirty. I hope I'm allowed to say that. Am I the only person who thinks he's smokin hot???

Anyhow, back to the subject at hand. My life pales in comparison to some of the weirdos yall have come across, but a few people come to mind:
- the coworker who we got calls about because he would stand on his front porch of his apartment, and well, lets just say he took matters into his own hands.
- the guy who owns the computer store down the street who continually rubs a massager over his head while he's talking to you
- an all too recent employee that was just one of those guys whose eyes go black like a shark, and it didn't help because you already knew he'd been in prison (but then again who in the pool business isn't just a little insane) and somehow you knew he'd be back there again.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

many think i am creepy,who cares.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> madame, i am glad i don't have your neighbor. she sounds scarry. [okay, lets not make the crazy lady mad] but who knows what would make her mad. what is her husband like?


He has a lot of issues too. But today the poor guy is just getting a BIG OL' VERY BRUTAL VERBAL WHIPPIN' from the little misses. Good day to stay inside where it's safe.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Aw man, bless him...he needs to slip her meds back to her through the cornflakes or somethin'...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> Mike Rowe from the Dirty Jobs show....mmmmm I'd like to show him something dirty. I hope I'm allowed to say that. Am I the only person who thinks he's smokin hot???


My mom is *COMPLETELY IN LOVE *with Mike Rowe (and he is pretty hot).  I'm getting her a M.Rowe Dirty Jobs t-shirt for mother's day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ouch, madame t., what, wouldn't he get naked with her? oh my!, that could be real ugly for you!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

It is a very sad situation hallorenescene. He's trying to get her back on her medications. She is really quite nice when she takes her medication and stops drinking. I feel sad for her.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's okay you feel sad for her. i wonder why people go off their meds. especially if they need them. i am glad she is nice when she is on them. but still, be carefull. maybe i watched to much of patch adams.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey skullboy, so post a picture in members photos. you got my curiosity!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had my share of creepy people following me but there are two incidents that stand out in my mind as being the creepiest. First one was a Guy who followed me around in the Halloween section of Michaels one year. He keep lingering at the end of the isle and ducking out of site when I looked. I was trying to keep an eye on him you know ready to run if he came near me when I got interested in something on the shelf and made the worst mistake of losing sight of him. I suddenly felt like someone was behind me and spun around and saw him like leaning close like he was sniffing me!!! I said what the Hell! and he said he was eating my energy...
well I told him off and went to like tell someone and he left the store. Turns out he had been bothering people all night.

Second weird thing.....this is absolutely true. 18 month old baby in its stroller. I was standing in a check out line and his mother was ahead of us. She was confering witih the sales girl and paying no attention to the child. He was turned so he was facing me. I looked down at him and smiled and this baby just stared and me and frowned....I thought maybe gas or something but then he started to glare at me. It was really creepy ...I stepped back a bit but he just continued to look at me in such a menacing way ....I finally said to his mother is he ok?
and we looked down and he was chewing on one of his toys just playing like a normal kid and his mother gave me a strange look and then looked away and when she did he stopped playing and I swear he winked at me and just stared again.
I am getting the chillls now thinking of it....yikes....I dont have children...do they do that?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

on the baby, yikes, no!
on the guy following you around, at first i thought he was security, but i guess not. that would be upsetting


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookyboo did you ask that baby's mother if her name happened to be Rosemary? I'm thinking perhaps you met Rosemary's baby.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MT, that's exactly what I was thinking when I read it! I have read of kids that right from birth have no conscience, , sociopaths, they are born, may be this little guy was like that!
And the other guy in Michaels was freaky- Eating you energy?! Scarey.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookyboo said:


> Second weird thing.....this is absolutely true. 18 month old baby in its stroller. I was standing in a check out line and his mother was ahead of us. She was confering witih the sales girl and paying no attention to the child. He was turned so he was facing me. I looked down at him and smiled and this baby just stared and me and frowned....I thought maybe gas or something but then he started to glare at me. It was really creepy ...I stepped back a bit but he just continued to look at me in such a menacing way ....I finally said to his mother is he ok?
> and we looked down and he was chewing on one of his toys just playing like a normal kid and his mother gave me a strange look and then looked away and when she did he stopped playing and I swear he winked at me and just stared again.
> I am getting the chillls now thinking of it....yikes....I dont have children...do they do that?



!! Both those situations would've freaked me out Spookyboo, and this one is very creepy indeed....maybe he's another Damien. 

Makes me think of all those movie moments when they have ghostly kid laughter in the background, or when they have kids singing nursery rhymes all ominously like in Nightmare on Elm Street.....gives me the willies!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> MT, that's exactly what I was thinking when I read it! I have read of kids that right from birth have no conscience, , sociopaths, they are born, may be this little guy was like that!


Well bethene, I guess that would explain my sister!!

I don't have to worry about anyone lunching on my energy field. I don't have any energy. There is something positive in any situation I guess!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

One, two, Freddy's coming for you....
Three, four, better lock the door....
five, six, grab your crucifix....
seven, eight, gonna stay up late....
nine, ten, never sleep again....


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spookyboo said:


> I have had my share of creepy people following me but there are two incidents that stand out in my mind as being the creepiest. First one was a Guy who followed me around in the Halloween section of Michaels one year. He keep lingering at the end of the isle and ducking out of site when I looked. I was trying to keep an eye on him you know ready to run if he came near me when I got interested in something on the shelf and made the worst mistake of losing sight of him. I suddenly felt like someone was behind me and spun around and saw him like leaning close like he was sniffing me!!! I said what the Hell! and he said he was eating my energy...
> well I told him off and went to like tell someone and he left the store. Turns out he had been bothering people all night.


Cool. Energy Vampire. I've always wanted to meet one. 

Had plenty of "black magic" thrown my way before, but never had anyone try to suck away my energy.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

I once had a creepy guy touch my oranges at the checkout line and ask me where the rolaids were. LOL


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

*Creepy people encounters*



2 Halloween addicts said:


> I once had a creepy guy touch my oranges at the checkout line and ask me where the rolaids were. LOL


I just have to ask ...did you buy the oranges?......and if you did ...did you eat them???? LOL


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Spookyboo said:


> I just have to ask ...did you buy the oranges?......and if you did ...did you eat them???? LOL


Well they were in a bag and he did not touch them for long , but it was creepy all the same. LOL


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Can't believe I haven't included my MIL on here! She's a study in creepy.  Actually she's my step MIL. And even if my husband were to read this, he wouldn't argue.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so laurie, how is she creepy? my mil is just dingy and my fil is ignorant, but my husband loves them so won't agree. although he didn't introduce us until a week before the wedding. i don't associate with them anymore than i have to. my mom is an angel. and both my husband and i agree on that!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the creepiest thing about her is her facade...she puts one on for everyone, tries to make everyone believe she's such a Christian, has such good in her heart. But it's not there. She's incredibly two-faced--she'll talk nice to your face and turn right around in the same breath and speak nasty things behind your back, sometimes where you can hear her!! I've called her out so many times on that crap...if somebody's got something like that to say about someone in my family or about me, then they need to say it to my face.

And she doesn't act like a loving mom or grandmother. She's scary because you just don't see her treating her kids/grandchildren like she should. She wants you to think she does, but it's not genuine. I see right through her. She's like one of those demon employees of Al Pacino's on 'The Devil's Advocate' man, I swear. Sometimes I fear for my father-in-law.

I'm close to getting on a soapbox here, I better step down.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like my ex-MIL to a T. He darling daughter (my ex-wife0 has been married 7 times now, and her Mother has had a big hand in ending every single one of the marriages. Of course my ex-wife let's her do it so she's just as much to blame. But anyway, my ex-MIl was the same as Laurie's. She tries to play the role of the super-Christian catholic Layperson. All the while back biting, back stabbing, and bad mouthing everyone she's ever met. I don't fear for her husband, but I feel sorry for him because he really loves this woman. I think he may be the only human I know that I never once heard her bad mouth. Of course she doesn't work so he's her meal ticket.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

2 Halloween addicts said:


> I once had a creepy guy touch my oranges at the checkout line and ask me where the rolaids were. LOL


Why did you tell on me?


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

skullboy said:


> Why did you tell on me?


Why are you always touching what you are not suppose to be touching.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Cause im creepy?


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you just nosy when it come to other people's fruit and next time we meet stay away from my mangos. LOL


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

You know someone else here thinks I am creepy?,I never touched her melons tho.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Just stay out of the fruit department period. LOL


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, Sunday night we came home and found a box of plastic squeeze bottles for water on the porch withthe drug name zyprexa on them(its for bipolar and psychotics, yay).
The note read "sell these at the flea market". 
Turns out the creepy neighbor did it. By the by, I forgot to mention in the previous story he heard me talking on the phone about the renaissance festival not letting me sell all my products this year, and came over 3 times giving me advice like"sell at the farmers market, the flea market, or the comics store..." (none of which is a good place to sell hand made reenactment gear...wrong audience.) Kept butting in on the phone call. 
yeesh. I gave them away on freecycle with the advice to wash them carefully.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Halloweiner*, your ex-wife has been married _7 TIMES_??? *Wow*. You're a very lucky man to be rid of that family, sounds like.  For me, it's a one shot deal. If it doesn't work this time, I ain't doin' it again. 

*granamyr*, your neighbor is completely certifiable. That is ridiculous that he even listens to your phone conversations! Y'all need to boobie trap your yard.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

You know I just remembered something else that happened to me and I dont know if you consider creepy or not but I had a woman who I dont know stop and look at me and make the sign of the cross. She never said a word..I dont know if she was blessing me or warding me off 
LOL...maybe she thought I was the one who was creepy!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookyboo said:


> You know I just remembered something else that happened to me and I dont know if you consider creepy or not but I had a woman who I dont know stop and look at me and make the sign of the cross. She never said a word..I dont know if she was blessing me or warding me off
> LOL...maybe she thought I was the one who was creepy!!


Ah, she just didn't know style when she saw it. 

It's funny, just walla go I was at Kroger with the kids wearing my Camp Crystal Lake Counselor t-shirt and an old woman stopped to talk to me about my 'job' and if my sons went there for the summers too.  Oh *NO*. Bless her heart. I just told her I'd borrowed it from my friend--if I'd explained the real reference to it she'd probably have been making crosses at me too!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Really enjoyed reading this thread so I thought I'd bump it on up. 


My ex-boyfriend (current at the time this happened) one night decided to 'transform' into a different person. He called himself 'Michael' (which he'd previously told me was his older brother that moved away but actually didn't exist). He would say things like 'Your boy can't handle things sometimes so he needs a break' and laugh all weird... it was like he was condescending towards himself... the other him... it was really strange. 

I humoured him kind of and got off the phone with him. I talked to him the next day, fully expecting him to call me stupid and make fun of me for going along with him (because he was an ***hole). I asked him about it and he was just like 'It's not a big deal... I was just going through something'. I dated him for another 6 months off and on and he never mentioned it again. He was sort of a basket case.... but I was 17 and 'in love'... lol. 

He would also make up really crazy stories about being in a car gang and having a friend that wrecked and died... he was 17.... so he'd been driving for a little over a year.... when did this have time to happen? I talked to his best friend (since they were little) and he knew nothing about the car gang he was supposedly a part of..


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

We had this guy who lived next to use for a few years. He was in his his 40's maybe early 50's. Everything started out ok. After his wife died he started watching my sister and I(mostly me though) in his backyard and just stare at us. He would even get out his mower and start it up and mow across his yard and stop when he was closer to us. He then would just stand there and stare at us and watched every thing we did. We couldn't go outside with out him watching and staring at us. It totally creeped us out. Then he took it a step farther and started following me when ever I left the house to go some where. We lived two blocks from main street and I would walk there all the time. He would follow me out the street in his car. He would only drive fast enough to keep up with me. One time I made it a block away and he came running out of his house got in his car and drove by me slowly. One time he when he followed me out the street in his car he was driving right along side of me(I was on the side walk)If I started walking faster he would drive faster to keep up with me if I slowed down he would slow down. I would go meet my sister when she got off work and make sure she got home ok. When I would be waiting out side the store for her he would constantly drive up and down main street past the store. He even sat outside the post office and watched us go in check the mail and come back out. We always went to the library after that and he would be gone when we came back out.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Eeewww, sg1980, sounds like a Stalker.
I would have reported him tot he POlice or more, for that matter.
An RO might have done some good.

I am dealing with a Gang of Stalkers and am turning them in to the Sheriff's Dept and pressing Charges as of tomorrow.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Not many creeps the ol' .45 can't take care of


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

He stopped doing it just as I was going to report it to the town cop. I didn't because I didn't think the cop could do much with anything more than just our/my word against his. This guy is still around town and always smiles and either waves or nods when he sees us. I just ignore him. We don't see him that much anymore which is good.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

So True and agreed, Glockink. You read my mind. 
Good, SG.
If he tries anything, just go to the Cops.
For my own situation, the thing we are doing tomorrow a.m. is my last shot before I have to take things physical and Law into my own hands.
If they won't do anything, then it leaves me no choice but to do what I must, that has been coming for a Long time.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

How on earth did I miss this thread the first time around? You guys have some REALLY creepy stories to tell! Mine isn't so scary, but here goes...

During grad school I worked for a prof as a teaching assistant. Grading papers and projects, running labs for the undergrad students, editing textbook materials. Boring stuff. The other TA for this prof is a squirrely dude that DH & I nicknamed TimeWarp. He was straight out of 1984 (this was 1992, BTW)--hair parted in the center and kinda winged back, coach's shorts, tube socks, sneakers, 3/4 sleeve concert tees. He had the blackest shark eyes I've ever seen on a person, and was just odd as heck.

Anyway, we ran labs together and ended up grading projects and stuff in the evenings when the business building was practically empty. Aside from the creepy vibe, he never bothered me overtly. I graduated, but stayed in town while DH finished his degree. We forgot about TimeWarp for about a year, 18 months.

One evening after work, I turned on the local news and there was TimeWarp's face on the screen! Turns out he had been arrested/convicted for an attempted sexual assault of a coed and aggravated assault too because he used a knife and cut her. OMG. Even worse, it turns out that he'd just gotten out of prison after a 8 year or so stint for rape at another college campus before he enrolled at the school I went to. That's why he was so stuck in 1984--he'd been in the joint since then!

To top it off, DH had just completed an undergrad speech class with a girl that had been assaulted in her apartment and cut on the arm as she fought the guy off. She was TimeWarp's vic, but at that time, the cops didn't know it. 

I guess I'm lucky I wasn't TimeWarp's type and/or he hadn't escalated to murdering his victims yet... I sincerely hope that SOB is still rotting behind bars.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

*my creepy guy story*

While this does not top any of your stories, thought i would tell it anyway. This just happened last week.

I own a radio station and this old wrinkled guy bought some time on our radio station to tell people about the impending doom, as he had seen visoions from God, that millions were about to die a horrific death. No big deal, I sold him the time and he paid.

I thought this dude was interesting, so I told him to come on the morining show. Ofcourse my morning guy likes to make fun of peole and shake things up, which he did. The dude did not get it at first, but when he did, he started getting mad and an on air argument ensued and then after the show he told my mroning guy that if he (the ceepy guy) was not let back on the air God would kill the morning guy by Monday morning and then he talked about how he had a bunch of guns in his trailer. We threw him out and called the cops, they said he was harmless and went around freaking people out. 

This guy was saying all kinds of wierd stuff like the hurricanes would blow oil all over everything and we would all burn up. He calmed down and we brought him back on and now he is kind of a regular, telling all kinds of wierd things and then at the end he always says, "I hope I'm wrong". it has kind of become a trademark line for him and we play Don't worry be happy as his theme. Callers will call in and argue with him. Turned out to be pretty funny.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

There was one Creepy People Encounter I had last 4th of July.
I was marching in a Parade and at one point, someone stepped out of the Crowd of Parade Goers, tried to grab at me and said something half - way unintelligible.
It was a Female and I think she was Drunk.
So this coming year (2011), Hubby and I will be on the Parade Committee and we will have Barricades and Bleachers put up.
That way, all the Parade Goers are Not intermixing with the Parade Participants, which can be both Creepy and Confusing.

the 2nd Story, is that I was at Wal Mart earlier this year, it was late at night and Hubby and I were doing some Grocery Shopping.
A younger Hispanic Male came into my aisle, acting like he was looking at something.
I didn't take it seriously at first, because I was busy with my Shopping List, crossing off items that we had put in our Cart.
I politely noticed him, smiled and moved, so he could get whatever he needed.
He came closer.
Again, I did this twice more, then he pulled up the Hood on his Hoodie and he came toward me.
I immediately took off in a dead RUN.
I hit the Afterburners and got Gone - FAST!
This guy came after me and I Knew there was going to be Trouble if I didn't Run like the Devil Himself was after me.
I looked at his Eyes, I swear, there was NOTHING there!
They were Blacker than Night.
I sensed also on his Aura, which was also Black, that he had killed several Women, whose Spirits were Haunting him.
But I had seen an Aisle with a Wal Mart Associate in it and high Tailed it into that Aisle.
Hubby caught up to me, as I had sent him into another Aisle to get something for me, that I had missed.
He asked what was wrong.
I told him and the guy took off in the opposite direction.
I can almost swear that I didn't even feel my feet or the floor beneath me, I ran so fast and so hard. Maybe Angels were lifting me up and flying me out of Danger.
I was SO Scared, that I didn't tell anyone anything until I composed myself enough that I could think clearly.
I did file a Report with the Store Manager at Wal Mart and also with the City Police.
The guy was Ejected and Banned from Wal Mart Property. Never saw him again.
I can still see that guy in my mind's Eye. I still remember every single detail.
Boy Howdy, was that Dude Ugly.

Third Story; Again, I was at Wal Mart and a Hispanic Origin Dude with a Gold, Two Door Sports Car, I think it was a Camaro, had Temp Plates, long, Black, Stringy Hair, Smoked like a Chimney, Ragged Clothes and bad teeth, of what I could see of him.
I noticed immediately, that he was watching us. Whenever I would try to make eye contact with him, he would look away, as if looking for something else. I whipped out my Cell Phone, to call a Friend, and to see what would happen if I did.
Soon as I showed that I was dailing my Cell Phone, he took off like a Bat out of Hell.
Never saw him again either.

People just seem to act creepy around me. I just don't know why.


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

Ohh, don't feel bad, I had a guy at work tell m,e he was gonna kill my supervisor,he saw how the joker in batman had stabbed a guy in the eye and he was amused with it. He even practiced it in front of me..When I aske3d him if he was serious he said yes, and if i had a problem with it to write a letter to human resources..He's a very intelligent but emotional guy, (now he's found god) lol, and refuses to work on saturday, the sabbath.. What a piece of ****!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Man, you guys attract the creepy types! Can't say I ever encountered anything like you all have. And I'm glad!!!! You could write a book or a movie script with all these stories. The boring life is better all the time.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Things I've Learned From This Thread:

-Stay outta Walmart at odd hours.
-Stay outta emergency rooms.
-Don't become a nurse of any kind.
-Don't work last shift anywhere.
-Thank the gods & goddesses for my non-psycho in-laws & neighbors.

We did have one neighbor that tried to commit suicide by slashing his wrists, taking a bottle of advil or tylenol & getting into a cold tub of water. He was unsuccessful, but then, I don't think he tried very hard.

When I was at the vid store there was a lawyer, he practiced criminal law to be exact, & he always creeped me out.

He was always making comments about my breasts & coming on to me, he was also married & old enough to be my father. Now, I _did_ have rather large breasts back then (thank GOD for reductions!!), but that doesn't mean he gets to say filthy things about them or me, especially since he was 1)a prominent criminal attorney & 2)married.

He would usually come in with a list of Skinemax movies & ask if we had them. We carried porn, behind closed doors of course, but he'd always want these lame, softcore Skinemax movies like Emmanuelle in Space or whatever. And we never had them. 

He asked "Well how do you know you don't have them without looking at the list (we had a printout of all the movies)?"

My response was the same every time "I've worked here 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, for the last 10 years, looking at the shelves, I KNOW what we have by heart, I know what the boss buys & I know we don't buy those movies. They don't rent. YOU are the only person that ever asks for them."

I actually asked him once why he didn't just rent porn, & he said something like "Well those show too much...mumblemumblegrumble" or some such nonsense.

He just looked like the kind of guy that'd kill you THEN rape you. Very Bundy-esque, nicely dressed, not my type but some would say he was a fairly attractive man, he appeared to have money (& did), very smart, _exactly_ the kind of guy that would do that & get away with it because no one would EVER thing Mr. P.L., Attorney At Law, would do such a thing.

Yet strangely enough, I was never afraid of the guy, he pissed me off more than anything & I always gave him garbage when he was in the store.

I preferred our porn renters to be honest. They'd come in, go right to the back room, pick out their movie, pick out something else sometimes, chat a bit about whatever, joke about the quality of porn or whatever movie they had, & move on.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

On our recent trip from PA, while boarding the plane there was an old guy in the very first row and as we passed he said to my mom in a really low creepy voice "your gonna die". My mom is scared of the take off and was creeped out the whole time. I just wanted to get a flight attendant on him but mom was scared to provoke him.

Ive had many creepy people encounters, its hard to really remember them all. Living in a big city you run across weirdos all the time, just doing day to day business. For example; I was shopping in Walgreens and fisrt went through the Halloween isle (dont we all, hehe) . Someone walked by me quickly but also really close to me, I turned a bit because I thought he was going to run into me but he didnt and kept on walking. I did feel a little suspicious but the feeling left quickly. 

I went over to do my actual shopping and was stuck in this one isle trying to decide between products, and while Im there this same person I realized had done laps around the perimeter of the store at least 4 times, acting like he was shopping but made furtive looks my way as he passed. I was again suspicious and tried focusing on choosing my product quickly then but out of nowhere he was not 3 feet from me standing there. I looked up in time to see him start walking again but this time he has this crazed look in his eyes and was also wearing sunglasses (it was nighttime), my instincts told me to give him a dirty look as he passed. He looked into my eyes as he went by and then stopped at the end of my isle and pretended to be looking at the products while looking at me again with quick glances. 

He finally left but I was nervous to leave the store, I thought he might be standing outside but he was gone afterall. In the car I told my fiance what happened and he said he was just discussing with his bro how weird some guy in a blue shirt looked that just left. It must have been the same guy, I knew to trust my instincts!

Another time at a nightclub some guy kept coming over to me and smelling me and I kept telling him to leave me alone. While I was turned talking to someone this guy came back for like a 4th time, unbeknownst to me, and lifted my wrist to his mouth. ( I was standing near a ledge so my arm was resting there). I yanked my arm back and told him some choice words and looked around for a bouncer. He just walked backwards and melted into the crowd. 

I changed my position and was now in a different part of the club and overlooking the dancers on the first floor. Now I feel this wet gushy bite on my shoulder and turn in horror to see the guy again and he said I tasted delicious. Mortified, I just ran away and kept my eyes on him the whole time now ended up bumping into the hugest bouncer Ive ever seen. I quickly point out the offender and told him what he did and the guy was escorted immediately.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

All of these posts..... wow is all I can say. I would like to add my 2 cents. The only difference is that I went to the homes OF the creepy people. Let me explain. Before my career change, I worked for a DME company. That is, a company that provides medical equipment to patients. Items such as, oxygen, hosp. beds, wheelchairs, you get the idea. So anyhow, why you were training, you rode with a partner, to get the swing of things. After that, you were alone. I can't go into too many details, but let me weave a tale.......

I was riding with my partner, we had to check on some medical equipment. The particular home we were head'n to was located in the middle of pretty much nowhere. This town was truly "god-forsaken". The only stuff around was a gas station, a nursing home, and a Hardees. Thats it! The house was perched up on a hill overlooking the "main" road. The place truly looked like it belonged in a horror film. Big 3 story, wood sided, all paint peeled and flaking off, etc. Trash everywhere, dead plants hanging in baskets, on the porch. Crows up on the peak of the house. The kind of place you say too yourself.. "No one lives here.. right?" I hop out of the delivery vehicle along with my buddy. Here comes this mut, something like half St. Bernard half Great Dane (I guess) with mange. He/she/it is chained to a blue barrel with a LOGGING chain! The beast has a bark like you wouldn't beleive. THe kind that makes the earth shake. After we get past that, we go to the door, with our tools in hand. The man (who is the pt) answers and lets us in. He himself is the oddest fellow. Bald, chubby, stained up nasty clothing, and his nose looks like, well, like cauliflower. And of course a smell about him that could knock over a horse. He takes us through the abode, which I might say was nothing less then a cess pool of filth. Poop and trash every where. We get to the steps to head upstairs. At the base of the steps is a portrait of Jesus.. with a roach, dead in behind the glass. We head up the steps. With each step, your shoes would actually stick to the steps. Yes! They would actually stick to the steps. We get to the second floor, a small mut is there. Peeing on the floor. Oh well, nothing new. The pt. takes us to his bedroom door. He digs a key out of his pocket to unlock the padlocked door. You read it right, the bedroom door was padlocked shut....

I could go on and on, but you get the idea!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a few, and one’s even sadly haunt-related. Well, two are. Sorta.

There’s a single guy who lives across the street from us. Quiet, keeps up his property, says hello when you see him, works for the post office… then one day we saw three police cars outside the house and cops actively walking around the home looking in the windows. Then his next door neighbor comes knocking on our door, crying, saying that she wanted to warn everybody about him. Seems he liked to wander around his back yard nude, and the neighbors caught him enjoying it a bit too much on his back deck and called the cops. To this day we call him Naked Man.

Just this past weekend we went to the Haunt at our local theme park. It’s one of those Cedar Fair, atmospheric, really nifty ones. While my husband and I and our friends took a break at a picnic table, an older man parked himself on the bench across the walkway from us. He looked to be in his 50s or so but what we immediately noticed was he was wearing really, really short shorts. It was about 50 degrees and damp that night. Then he starts randomly yelling at the passing haunt actors and staring eerily at the teenagers – and us. Gave us all the creeps.

And this one takes the grand prize. I’m a newspaper editor, and two years ago I did a feature article on a local home haunter, who used to be a pro haunter out on the west coast. I spent almost three hours at his house just looking at his awesome set-up, talking about haunts and comparing stories. I met his wife and daughter and he was in our office several times to run ads for the haunt -- I liked him, everybody liked him. His daughter even later interviewed me for her high school journalism class project. Earlier this year he and his wife were charged with child abuse and possession of child pornography. The case goes to trial in a couple months, but the evidence seems overwhelming… and disturbing. 

As the lucky reporter who has covered this as well, I’ve read all the court documents and attended his court appearances. The cool, nightshot closed circuit television system he used to record his haunt? He was also using it to record his teenage daughter in her bedroom. They also gave her bizarre punishments, like forcing her to stand motionless in the corner of her bedroom for hours… a la Paranormal Activity. The cops have dozens of hours of tape of her standing in the corner, day and night…


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow you guys, this is some serious ID Channel type stuff. You all seem to handle yourselves very well, I would have freaked out! 

My wierdos are tame by comparison. Mostly just Creepers.

- When I was really little, about 7 or 8, I answered the phone and this super creepy/saccharine sweet mans voice said, "Who is this?" I thought it was one of my parents friends and I said, "It's Nikki". And he says, "Nikki, are you a little boy or a little girl?" At that point I KNEW it was a stranger and that it was a BAD stranger, but even still I felt powerless and I answered, "A girl". And then he says, "Are your parents home, Nikki?" I hung up the phone absolutely terrified, and never told my parents.

- When I was 12 I was walking up the street to my friends house and a guy on a motorcycle with a helmet on stopped alongside me and asked if I wanted a ride. I said no. I remember thinking it was strange that someone old enough to drive, that didn't even know me, wanted to give me a ride.

- A kid in one of my college classes drew a picture of me over the course of a few classes and gave it to me in the end. It didn't look like me but I could tell he had worked very hard on it. Same kid that told the teacher on the 1st day of class that the nickname he liked to go by was Boob.

- There was an adult woman in town who was "slow" and whenever she would go out for her walks, my friend and I would hide from her. Whenever she saw my friend and I she would stare at us, non-stop, until she had walked by our property. So, because this creeped us out, we started to hide when we saw her coming, it was like a game. Even still she always knew RIGHT where we were hiding and would stare anyway...bushes, trees, into our windows.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Dang, i work in a Provincial Jail here. Just about everyone i meet creeps me out. I've seen just about all of them during my 25 years. Insane, going insane, on drugs, coming off drugs, Pedophiles, Wife Killers, Husband Killers, just plain Murderers, Baby Killers.....In my job you have to keep a straight face and sometimes, face down your fears and be a controlling factor in any situation. Quite honestly, some of the creepiest people i have seen in my line of work are the slight, little men who look you in the eye and say "good morning sir, how are you?" Trust me, those ones or the silent, non reactive ones that simply sit in the corner and rock back and forth. Just about every institution in the Province that i have worked in is also rumored to be haunted in some way, shape or form......


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmm. I remembered another encounter with an oddball, and this one ended badly for all parties involved...

Back in college, I'd go stay @ my (freakazoid but I didn't know it yet) boyfriend's apt. every 2nd weekend or so. His downstairs neighbors were a Vietnam vet (who'd lost a leg) and his girlfriend. They seemed nice enough--they'd say "hi" when you passed them--but they were standoffish. He seemed to be a bit bitter and seemed to have a chip on his shoulder about something (the 'nam? the leg?). They regularly had horrendous fights though. We'd hear them screaming at each other at 2-3 AM, but that was the extent of it. I never heard any punches or slaps or slamming into walls. 

Well, about a year or 18 mo after my (psycho ex) BF moved there, we woke up at the crack of 10 in the morning to the sound of a lot of talking and people walking around outside. Now, this was a small apt. complex, and a lot of people outside was very unusual. We went outside, and there were cops everywhere, and crime scene tape downstairs. We asked a passing cop what was up and if it was safe to go out. He said that the downstairs neighbor strangled his girlfriend, presumably in her sleep, then apparently OD'd. 

We'd never heard a peep the whole night.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Lived in Connecticut back in the late 80"s and there is a knock on our apartment door...guy there, sickly, thin looking white dude, pale blonde hair nearly white, sunken eyes, never really looked at you, odd clothing...not dirty or anything like that, just odd.....said he lived an apartment or two over and asks if I have a hammer he can borrow. Tell him hold on leave the door open, go to the deck storage where I kept the few household tools my wife and I had, come back and he is standing inside the apartment, not in the hallway where I had left him a moment ago. The guy was creeping me out and I wanted him gone as quick as I could get him out of there.

I give him the hammer he says thanks and tell me he'll return it in a day or two if that is ok. Almost wanted to tell him that he could just keep it. Two nights later we are jarred awake by sirens and flashing lights in our complex parking lot, a few minutes later hear gunshots, still later see stretchers go in and two bodies leave on stretchers. Turns out the guy used a hammer to beat his wife to death and police were forced to shoot him when he attacked an officer as they entered his apartment. He died later at the hospital. 

Don't know if it was my hammer and really never tried to find out or asked about my hammer.


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

I have met too many "creeps", lmao...but for now I'll stick with the most recent.

I was checking out the H'ween goods at Walgreens when this tall, lanky dude joins me. No kidding, he looks JUST LIKE "Jigsaw" from the Saw movies (or rather, that actor!) haha
Same expression, same age, same facial features, same hair...everything. Lol
He really just reeked of creep, though, and it wasn't simply his appearance.

He was standing in line behind me and had bought a cheap red plastic devil mask...it was the only thing he picked up and this also creeped me out for some reason.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Don't know if it was my hammer and really never tried to find out or asked about my hammer.




Great googly moogly, that's jacked up!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Muffy said:


> I use to get cases of bulk chocolate from Ambrosia Chocolate in Wisconsin...its delicious stuff! Jeffery Dahmer worked there !
> 
> Muf


Good God, I hope he washed his hands before work. oy. 
Dear, darling Dahmer. I grew up outside of Akron, OH in a little township called Manchester. The next one over was Coventry where Jeffrey Dahmer's first victim came from. Can't remember his first name but his last name was Hicks. I think I may have gone to school years later with a younger brother or relative, but I had no idea at the time. The relative asked me out too, totally turned him down. Feelin' a little bad.........wasn't mean about it but still.......... See, he had a friend ask me out and things is, I'm really shy, and good gracious if a guy is more shy than me, that's just not gonna work. Wouldn't have gone out with him anyway, but just sayin'. And more years later, I was driven by Dahmer's grandparents house in Bath where the first victim had been hidden. Right after Easter dinner we took that drive.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Gosh, ya'll make the squatting tweakers downstairs not SO bad. And they are creepy........or as OEJ says they are drugly. That's his new word for junkies that have let themselves go to hell. Sad to say we have personal experience with those. And now there's some downstairs from us and turns out a 24 hour eviction is more like a 14 day or more eviction if you know how to work the system. The girls downstairs are supposed to be "dancers" yet there's no money cuz rents not paid and they are all covered in sores and scabs and there's all sorts of fugly, mangy guys coming in and out all day and night. Funny thing is, I'm not scared for me. I've faced down a mentally ill woman so I think I'm a bad ass now. I'm scared for my cat. I don't trust these junkies not to hurt my cat and I hope like hell they don't blow up the building before they GET OUT.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

For some reason I attract crazy, Probably because I work an array of odd jobs. I manage a liquor store and have a semi stalker. He even makes my employee's scared for me. I worked in a video store w/ a back room, so I had my share of flashers and jerkers. But the worst is the fact that my Mother's life and mine started to mirror each other. When i was 19 I moved into a house with a girl 18, and a Guy 30. He worked with me and told me his sister needed a roomate, so I moved in. She wasnt his sister and wanted some one else to move in, another girl 18. So the 2 girls were in her room and he had his and I had the couch. then another girl moved in 20. so I moved in the room with the new girl and him. He got creepy real quick. He started writting down our personal info ( S.S.#'s) and whenever someone came home (alone or with company) he would walk out of his room and sit down and start talking to you, in his tighty ******'s ( he looked like Mr. clean but pregnant). Then he made the girl in our room an offer of marriage, he would pay all her expenses and she could do anything she wanted but he got her 3 nights a week, freaked out she came to me. So I explained to him how that was wrong and he seemed to get until later that night while I was trying to sleep he told me I was the one he wanted to marry and blah blah blah. So I got out of there until a week later the girl who stayed needed me to come get her because he had gotten weirder. while I was trying to get her out he got in my face with his fist cocked back to punch me in the face (did i mention he was an ex cop, marine, bodyguard, martial artist) So I threatened to have people hurt him and spread his body parts through 3 states and high tailed us out of there. He even called my dad and tried to explain "his side" of the story. But when my mother was 19 in collage in the early 80's in Wisconson she woke up with a man with a knife sitting on her bed. Luckly she had been in psych classes and remained calm and talked normal, managed to pretend to get a glass a water and when out of his reach ran for it while he chased her with his pants down "relieving him self" . I later read an article in cosmo about a serial killer who was never caught who terrorized the northern illinios southern wisconson area. As you can imagine I am deathly afraid of serial killers and home invasions. 

Hope this post isnt too much for this thread


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

need I say more?

(yea she's from a movie but I fear I'll see her one day.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

So, if you don't have any stories of meeting crazy/creepy people, does that mean you are the creepy/crazy person?

I'm a definite introvert, so just about all people creep me out in one way or another. Overly exuberant people, like salepeople or overly friendly in-your-face types, really make me uncomfortable.

With all that in mind, my wife and I used to be friends with a couple who were very nice, but the husband was a mattress salesman with horrible halitosis. There were times when I could barely ride in the car with him because he would talk and the car would fill with that horrible smell. I could never understand how he could sell mattresses and talk to strangers! He did not live a healthy lifestyle, but wouldn't listen to anyone either. He used to say diabeties was a myth -- just something doctors invented so they could tell fat people to eat less and exercise more. (he was rather overweight, too)

So, not very creepy or scary or weird, just uncomfortable to be around.


----------



## xCombixGirlx (Aug 2, 2010)

i normally stay a lurker but had to reply to this
about 10 years ago i lived in Oklahoma and was flying from Tulsa to Cleveland Ohio. i brought my gun with me and it was right after 9/11 so i knew already i would be subjected to their "RANDOM" searches...fine. they checked in my gun and bag then took me to a side room to search the case and my bag...also fine whatever.the guy didnt really look creepy but gave a vibe. i knew it was on. he really only looked through the gun case and my panties and body jewelery f#@#ing freak gross, he then asks me for my number. i freaked in my head! igave him some random number and told him if i come back we could hook up some time. ireally REALLY wanted out of that small room. so as im going through the airport check point i had to take off my chain wallet and put it in my bag because i couldnt take it on the plain for fear "I" might choke someone(not me they should worry about). ill be darned if the guy wasnt magically running around the airport stalking me. i told him i have to go they are boarding. that was more so nasty than frightening but that also.

also went to Woodstock 99 where a guy tried to "take care of himself" while looking through the window of our tent! we chased him off. we had to leave the windows down as it was 110 degrees during the day!
and where i live now there is a neighbor boy (never given us a bit of problem).has burned down 3 of his own families houses due to doing stupid things not intentional in the arson sense but playing with matches crap gotten into fights killed a cat i mean hes twisted in the head so when he grows up he will either be a serial killer or one of the nicest people on earth i figure lol
still all very mild compared to some of things you all have had happen


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Spookyboo said:


> Second weird thing.....this is absolutely true. 18 month old baby in its stroller. I was standing in a check out line and his mother was ahead of us. She was confering witih the sales girl and paying no attention to the child. He was turned so he was facing me. I looked down at him and smiled and this baby just stared and me and frowned....I thought maybe gas or something but then he started to glare at me. It was really creepy ...I stepped back a bit but he just continued to look at me in such a menacing way ....I finally said to his mother is he ok?
> and we looked down and he was chewing on one of his toys just playing like a normal kid and his mother gave me a strange look and then looked away and when she did he stopped playing and I swear he winked at me and just stared again.
> I am getting the chillls now thinking of it....yikes....I dont have children...do they do that?


Yes, Children that young can already be damaged. My Brother has a relationship with a woman who has such a child, he is definitely damaged goods and we could see it as young as 18 months. He is an adult now in his late 30's and you would not want to come across him in a dark alley. He is a habitual liar and braggart and when you look into his very light green eyes you see the soul of the devil.

I don't think the mother ever bonded with him. She is a psycho criminal and was a druggie back when she had him. So yeah, kids can get messed up at a very young age and show it. 

So there you go, I have a creepy guy as a 'member' of my family, even though is he is not blood. I am so glad they live in a different state, I can see this 'kid' knocking on my door whenever he needs a handout.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Don't know if it was my hammer and really never tried to find out or asked about my hammer.


EEP! You win the imaginary creepy people encounter contest!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a couple:

I had befriended this girl I used to work with. Well, she was dating this crazy lady who was about 15 years older than her. Her girlfriend was ex-army, bi-polar, manic depressive, always threatening to kill herself etc. Well, I had the misfortune of having to be introduced to her one night. I went over to visit my friend so we could watch a show together. Well, they happened to be fighting before I got there. Her girlfriend never said anything to me, but I felt like I was about to witness a murder, and then become part of it myself. Have you ever just met somebody that didn't have to say anything but SCARED you to death! I was walking on egg shells the entire time I was there, I just had this overwhelming feeling like I was going to get murdered. Scared me to death. Creepiest feeling ever. I was soooo glad to get out of there. Luckily they broke up and I never had to be around her again. Eventually I also figured out that the "friend" was a bit off her rocker, needless to say, we aren't pals anymore. *shudders*

Next, when I was a teenager, we lived in an upstairs apartment. Below us was this old bitter woman, MEAN as can be, always yelling upstairs that we were being too loud even though we weren't. Well, she had an adult son that wasn't all there. I k now, straight out of a horror movie, huh?  To go up to my apartment, the outside portion of our stairs went right by his bedroom window. He would stand there in his tighty ******'s and peek through the curtain at me. My friend happened to live next door too. She would come over, and we couldn't even sit on the steps to hang out because he would watch us. And if we looked his direction, he'd hurry up and close the curtain. Then open it back up again, when he thought we couldn't see him, or weren't looking. I have no idea what his name was, but we named him 'Bean'. It was just bizarre.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

rockplayson said:


> need I say more?
> 
> (yea she's from a movie but I fear I'll see her one day.



*LOL!* Now I know why this girl is on my profile page. 

I don't know, Rock. Who needs Carrie when you have this cutie to cuddle with?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I swear people get weirder by the day, and reading new stories from y'all still attests to that. 

We were at an amusement park over the weekend, standing in line behind this family...the dad really put me on edge, instantly. I didn't like the way he was treating the young girl and her even younger brother, and the mom would kind of nervously laugh when he would swing them back and forth (too fast and wrecklessly, especially in a waiting line). His patience was very short with them...I don't know. I made the comment to my husband that I was very sorry they had to go home with him.

There is also a student at my school that I keep an eye on-when he's old enough, he could cause some real harm.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm adding the guy from our tire place. His eyes are black as night. I can't even see his pupils. He has a too toothy, chesire grin. And he's not ever interested in talking about tires. He's very out of place from the rest of the employees there, who seem very honest and professional. I mention him because I'm scheduled to go back and get our front brakes serviced there Friday. I'm brushing up on taking a tire iron to somebody's crotch first.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Years ago, my mom worked at a residential mental facility... one of those classic old ones- built in 1887 and that looks like a horror movie set. Y'all would love all the creepy old props I got from the cellars there!

Anyway, the resident head nurse was a pale skeleton thin woman with a toothy, creepy, Dr. Sardonicis smile. I don't know what drugs she helped herself to- but the pupils of her milky ice-blue eyes were always pin points.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Growing up in Brooklyn there was a lady who'd walk up and down our street and wore too much makeup and bright red lipstick, disheveled hair and clothing. Being kids we would call her 'Lipstick" but never to her face. If you encountered her on the sidewalk she'd start yelling at you and getting in your face. If one of us saw her coming, we'd sound the alarm for everyone to get out of her way. We never followed her to see exactly where she lived, guess we were too young and too scared.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, there are some seriously scary stories here.


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

I just had to un-lurk first to say i've really enjoyed reading this thread and to share a couple of creepy encounters... the first happened about 10-11 years ago.
I've always been a night owl so it's not unusual that i'm still up and around in the silly hours.Anyhoo one night, must have been around 4.30am i was pottering around the house and happened to sit down and flick through the tv.While channel surfing something seemed to move at the window...being just a "corner of the eye" thing i totally dismissed it only for it to catch my attention again.Now i have both cats and dogs,the hounds bark the boards down if a frog farts in the next town over and the cats use the window sills as sunning stations so i put it down to a cat and kept flicking but at the same time trying to keep an eye on the window without being obvious.
About 2 mins later i saw movement again and sat upp to get a good look at creepy *** doods face ...he was bent down below the sill peering in through the corner of the window.In the few seconds it took for me to leap up,swallow my heart back down and race to the window he'd gone.Creepy part to me was he must have known the dogs were there and climbed over the gate on the way in and out...needless to say i kept my curtains closed at night for years lol

The latest creep i've met was just a couple weeks ago. My sister,nephew and i were in town and called into Icelands before heading home.As ya do we were going up and down the isles deciding what we needed when she asked do we needs chips(fries) i say no we have loads and start walking on when this effigy in human clothes sidles right up against me and says do you need chips...he then walks over to a freezer and starts clawing through the contents,lifts a bag of frozen chips out and rips through the bag taking handfulls and mumbling some **** all the while looking real angry...the creep factor off of this guy was so intense i almost kicked sis in the shins and took off running lol but i thanked him instead and made my excuses for not accepting his contaminated chips and promptly left.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for un-lurking, Grotbags, those are creepy encounters indeed, although I'm sorry they were at your expense! Both of those guys sound like escapees from a mental institution.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I worked for Lenox China And Crystal for 11 years in the shipping department as well as on the sales floor. One day a dude walks in, must have been in his mid-thirties, and asks if we have any goblets. I showed him a few choices in crystal and some in china but he wasn't impressed. Then I showed him some interlocking heart goblets (like the ones pictured below) that are used for weddings. He grew a huge, curling grin on his face like the one the Grinch, his eyes lit up and he says "Yes...YES! These will do just fine!"

We went back to the counter and he paid cash. When he handed me the money I noticed one of those eyeball rings on his thumb, black fingernail polish, and a pentagram tattoo on the back of his hand. Being the professional that I had been trained to be, I took his money with a smile, made changed and gave him his receipt in the bag. "Here you go.." I said "Enjoy your purchase and come again." 

* "Oh I will..." he said, "I will make great use of them in my rituals...." *

Then he walked out. I waited till he was gone then I busted out laughing. To tell you how long ago this was, Anne Rice and "Interview With The Vampire" was the big must see movie at the time, and folks were riding the wave of mainstream goth. I must have told people about this for a week afterwards. 

It didn't really creep me out so much as I thought this guy was a few "rituals" away from getting told to stop burning rose petal incense while his mom's making pesto pasta or she's going to kick him out of her basement.

This is a great thread by the way...Marc V.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow! Some crazy people out there. Sorry that this one requires a bit of back story to fully understand the bizarreness. 

Mine happened on the day of my Halloween party in 2008. 

I hadn't put my costume on yet and I was wearing my Blink 182 (punk band) shirt while I was walking my dog. So I'm walking and this guy about my age (21) passes me and says "Hey! Do you like Unwritten Law?"

Unwritten Law is another punk band, much less known than Blink 182 and the two are not really associated together at all. The only reason I knew who they were was because of this random thing a few years before that... I saw their cd in a store, picked it up, noticed they had a song called 'Seeing Red' on it... was under an impression for some reason that that song had something to do with a 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer' (my fave show ever) episode titled 'Seeing Red', even though I couldn't remember the episode having any prominent music... so I really had no reason to think that. I bought the cd on a whim and ended up really liking it. 

WEIRDNESS - The band for no reason at all popped in my head a couple of minutes before I saw this guy! I hadn't been listening to it... They're not a favorite of mine, even though I like them. But I was thinking of them just a couple of minutes before I said that. 

So the convo continues:

Him: "Hey! Do you like Unwritten Law?"

Me: "Um... the band? Yeah I do!"

Him: "Me 2!" Then he starts walking with me while I'm walking the dog in the apartment complex. 

Him: "So whats going on?"

Me: "My boyfriend and I are having a Halloween Party tonight! You should stop by if you want! Do you have a costume?" (because something is wrong with me and I'm an idiot! Yes. I seriously invited this person over when I only knew him for 2 minutes.... it was the day of though and you guys know... its ALL I could think about! Also, its really hard for me to make new friends... so I was just trying... gah!)

Him: "Halloween? I'm 23." (slightly offended like I was thinking he was a lot younger or something)

Me: "That doesn't mean anything! That's what alcohol is for!" (because apparently I turn into THAT person... sigh... just figured everyone likes a party)

AND THEN THINGS START GETTING CREEPY

Him: "I'm not supposed to drink. I'm not really supposed to be out of the house when my Mom's not home."

Me: "Oh... ok."

Awkward silence. 

Him: "I used to have a truck but then I gave to my brother or something... I don't remember."

Me: "Oh... okay." He's still walking with me and I'm now realizing something is not right. 

Him: "I take baths." He says this like I should be impressed. 

Me : "Oh, yeah? I like showers better, not really a bath person but other people are.." more awkward rambling from me... suddenly realizing that I can't go back to my apartment because I don't want him to know where I live... b/f is not home and I was out of a job at that point so I was home alone every day

Him: " I wear boxers. "

Me : "Hmm... ok. I like to where boxers but my boyfriend likes briefs and stuff... " yeah, I'm not sure ... just trying to act like he's saying normal stuff

Him: " I have literary schizophrenia ."

Me: "What does that mean?" 

Him: "I see words that aren't really there."

Me: "Oh, I'm sorry you have to deal with that."

Then I notice we're getting close to the office! 

Me: "Okay, well I've got to go pay rent and talk to these people."

Him: "Okay. Where do you live?"

Me: "Over there." I point to the opposite side of the apartment complex. 

Him: 'Oh, you live in the rich people part." It was the richer part but I actually lived on the other side of where I pointed. 

Me: "Okay, see you later then!"

Him: "Bye!"

I walked in the office and hid in there, he waited around out front a little bit then he left. I snuck out the back and went back home. 

I would see him walking around occasionally but I always avoided him after that! He was probably harmless but... I wasn't taking any chances!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah! My sisters ex. I saw right thru his creeper status. We got into arguments several times. I danced the day she came home and said she dumped him. Saved me from having a talk with her.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

My dad had several "Creepy People" encounters when he was a kid. He worked as a clean up boy/ gopher in a funeral home, and several times the "fresher" bodies that weren't embalmed yet would exhale after a build up of gasses in the body. This may be a bit gross but if the gasses build up slowly over time, they will find an "out" weather its through the mouth, nose or "rear exit". Sorry once again but its kind of like a nocturnal fart, it happens you just don't know it.

If the gasses build up to quickly, and the surrounding tissues swell up, the means of escape get cut off and the body swells like a balloon.

That being said, my dad was sweeping up in the area where two "fresh ones" were and they both exhaled at the same time. My dad, 12 at the time, freaked out and ran home. He said it wasn't so much as a plain sigh like exhale because apparently the "breath" flows over and vibrates the vocal cords. He said its more of an "Aaaaahhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrr" sound kind of like Lurch from the Addams Family.

Poor Dad......Marc V.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

ravenworks69 said:


> My dad had several "Creepy People" encounters when he was a kid. He worked as a clean up boy/ gopher in a funeral home, and several times the "fresher" bodies that weren't embalmed yet would exhale after a build up of gasses in the body. This may be a bit gross but if the gasses build up slowly over time, they will find an "out" weather its through the mouth, nose or "rear exit". Sorry once again but its kind of like a nocturnal fart, it happens you just don't know it.
> 
> If the gasses build up to quickly, and the surrounding tissues swell up, the means of escape get cut off and the body swells like a balloon.
> 
> ...



That would freak me out a bit.

After my grandpa passed we were in the ICU saying our goodbyes. He "breathed" a little and I got my hopes up, but my aunt told me that it happens. I was 16.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL...poor Dad indeed, Marc. You and Stochey about made me choke on my water. Y'all are some quality storytellers.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just read through this recently revived thread and can't help but comment on this post:




Muffy said:


> I use to get cases of bulk chocolate from Ambrosia Chocolate in Wisconsin...its delicious stuff! Jeffery Dahmer worked there !



Kinda like putting the "Mr" in "Mr. Goodbar"?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Seeing this I realized I put my creepy-guy story in the wrong area! (I hope it doesn't scare someone too badly looking in the "Paranormal" area of this site.)


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Just after graduating from high school I worked as a waitress in a small resaturant, I kept telling the owners there was something "not right" with the their line cook. He was always muttering and whispering to himself, his eyes would dart all over the place. He would pace constantly, whispering the whole time. One Sunday morning, during breakfast service, he came screaming out of the kitchen with a pizza knife and began stabbing a patron sitting there drinking coffee, reading the paper. He almost decapitated him.....I began screaming at him, eventually I got his attention, he looked at me, then around the restaurant, and ran out of the diner down the middle of main street, still carrying the knife, covered in blood, screaming like a mad man! Yup that was weird.....


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

CHRIST, Trex! Did they capture and arrest the man??!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Trex said:


> Just after graduating from high school I worked as a waitress in a small resaturant, I kept telling the owners there was something "not right" with the their line cook. He was always muttering and whispering to himself, his eyes would dart all over the place. He would pace constantly, whispering the whole time. One Sunday morning, during breakfast service, he came screaming out of the kitchen with a pizza knife and began stabbing a patron sitting there drinking coffee, reading the paper. He almost decapitated him.....I began screaming at him, eventually I got his attention, he looked at me, then around the restaurant, and ran out of the diner down the middle of main street, still carrying the knife, covered in blood, screaming like a mad man! Yup that was weird.....


Holy crap!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

First I tried our town's police station, no answer...so then I called the restaurant down the street where the cops always had their weekend breakfast, they were there true to their routine. I told them what happened and that he should be out front of the restaurant any minute now! Sure enough they walked out the front door, peered down the street, and there he was, waving the knife, still screaming (like a banshee apparently), heading towards them. The police apprehended him, he trashed the back of the squad car. He was found to be a paranoid schizofrenic and held in a mental hospital for many years. The victim lived, however he suffered a sever brain injury. I actually had to put his scalp back on his head, I could see all of the bones in his forearms from the defensive position he went in after the first few blows. It really was an awful scene.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Ravenworks69, my dad also had a similar experience a kid. Except the "fresh one" in his story actually sat UP! It was back in the early 30's in an immigrant community where bodies were placed in coffin in the front parlor with lots of ferns brought in to help with the air quality. I guess they didn't embalm? Anyway, at some point the corpse moved as if to get up. Dad remembers some of the adults knocking over chairs as they ran out of the house.

Oh, and Dad could never stand the look of ferns after that.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Jesus, Trex, I feel guilty for even making you relive that moment for us now...it can't be a memory easily put away once conjured. It's like you just shared the axe murderer in the woods story while we're around the fire. I'm glad no one else was hurt.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I will have to read over the rest of this thread, but the encounters that I did finish were truly amusing.


My last retail job, I waited on a woman who said that she wanted to have my baby after I gave her a discount on an item. I do not embarrass easily, but I was taken aback and did not know how to respond, so I just kind of smirked, trying my best not to burst out laughing at how wacky the situation was. The friend who was accompanying her apologized for the woman, saying that she had _just_ gotten divorced that morning.

Another retail job, I rang up two men who were buying condoms. I thought that perhaps they were father and son, due to the age difference, although I quickly got my answer when they propositioned me, asking me to come back to their place. When I responded, "Thanks, but no," the younger one dejectedly lisped, "Awwww... You are sexy."

Finally, at my last place of employment, which was basically out in a field, I refused to leave an area near one of the female employees after my shift ended until another male came to that post, due to what happened. The portion where she was stationed had a little dirt road and a path of trees, one of which a man got in a fight with (he lost), then he came stumbling over toward us. I scrutinized him as he began speaking (drunkenly) to us, getting closer to the girl, who was seated on a large rock. He almost fell forward onto it at the same moment, so we allowed him to sit on the rock a bit behind her, with myself keeping a close watch on the guy. A van pulled up, which turned out to be his ride. The woman inside was well-prepared and obviously used to this, with the first words to him being, "Okay, here is your bucket..."


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh!! I have another one/tons involving customers.

I worked at a movie theater as my first job and was an Assistant Manager. (2005-2008 & again in 2010)

There was this guy that would always come in. He looked in his late 30s and 40s and sorta looked Hispanic but didn't speak with an accent. He had greasy black hair with a few locks in the front dyed purple. He always wore a Good Charlotte or My Chemical Romance shirt... so sort of Emo music that normally teens/tweens liked at that point. 

He gets an employee to call me (manager on duty) out to the lobby. 

I go out there and he asks if we moved this one movie (Bruno) from one side of the hallway to the other. 

I said 'yes', we do this based on theater size... like opening weekend we might have it in a big house but as the business declines for the movie, we move it to a smaller house. 

He then says "Well, when you moved it then did someone go through and edit out the penises in it?"

Okay... so no... we actually can't do that. We can cut out chunks of the movie or rearrange the order of the movie but its film... we can't actually edit the content of it. 

I tell him that. 

He the says "Well I saw it last week and you could see them and now you can't and I think thats the best part of the movie. Thats the only reason I wanted to see it again."

I stutter at him as he sorta walks off, extremely irritated. 

Umm... WHAT!?? 

I feel like I need to take a hot shower with rubbing alcohol just from typing that!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Oh!! I have another one/tons involving customers.
> 
> I worked at a movie theater as my first job and was an Assistant Manager. (2005-2008 & again in 2010)
> 
> ...


 lmao...wow. I can picture this guy in my head. Have you seen The Wedding Crashers? That odd brother? That's who comes to mind...LOL!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish I had better stories. But I do not.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Samie,

Yes! I have seen Wedding Crashers!! That kid definitely has the same hair and demeanor... just imagine him 20 yrs older, brown skin, and chunkier! Lol!


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Samie,
> 
> Yes! I have seen Wedding Crashers!! That kid definitely has the same hair and demeanor... just imagine him 20 yrs older, brown skin, and chunkier! Lol!


Classic, lol! It was probably interesting working at a movie theater just based off characters I have seen in my theater


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Samie said:


> I wish I had better stories. But I do not.


That's probably a good thing, Samie.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Laurie S. said:


> Samie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had better stories. But I do not.
> ...


I grew up in a town with a huge mental asylum...I have no stories though. Let me think about it though, surely I do!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I GOT ANOTHER ONE!

My Grandmother worked at a Fanny Farmers Candy store many years ago. She told me this story about a woman that used to walk by the windows several times a week and just peer in. She never came in, never bought anything but would stare intently at all the candy on display. 

One day while at the counter, my Grandmother looks up and this woman is standing in front of her not saying a word. Granny thought this was super weird because she never heard the woman come in despite the fact they had a little bell on the doorknob that would jingle when you turned the handle.

Granny asked the lady if she could help her and the lady said "I would like a dimes worth of fudge please". That shows you how long ago this was. Granny sliced her off a dimes worth and gave it to the woman in a bag. She paid for it and left. Now a dimes worth way back when as my Granny would say was about the size of a silver dollar. Bare this in mind as you keep reading.

The next day the woman came in (Granny saw her enter this time) and says "I would like two dollars worth of fudge please". So Granny cut off two dollars worth, which was a brick of fudge about 8 inches X 8 inches square and 1 inch thick. Granny put it in a bag, the woman paid for it, then....wait for it.....Sat in the middle of the store and ate the whole 8 in. X 8 in. brick of fudge...then left.

Granny didn't see the woman for about 10 days then she saw her walking by the window with a very pi$$ed off look on her face leering at the candy and my Grandmother. She never came in the store again.....wonder why?

I love creepy people stories, Marc V.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

This thread is just full of good ones.

I have encountered quite a few creepy people in my life. My mom and I joke that we have neon signs on our foreheads encouraging all weirdos to flock to us.

When I was a girl, there was a butcher (don't all great horror stories start off with a butcher?) who worked in our local grocery store who would leer at me. He was always wearing his apron, smudged in blood and ... things. It got so bad that one day, he followed us around the store. Wearing his bloody apron. Leering. So, my mom complained, and we never saw him again. Thank goodness.

My mom dated a guy when I was younger who turned out to be abusive, possessive, and obsessive - the prime traits of a stalker. I don't know how many times we had to change the locks and our phone number. He eventually went to jail, and things calmed down. One day, I was drawing with chalk on our second story patio, when I felt someone staring at me. I looked up, and it was the guy, sitting in his car, parked in the parking lot (we were the first building next to the lot.) He continued to bore a hole in me with his eyes, so I ran inside. We occasionally run into him in town now that he's out of prison (again.) It never fails to give me the willies.

There was a (mentally unstable) guy who used to come into the on-campus mission where my husband and I worked and lived, who threatened "Christian Jihad" on a group of students. He was finally arrested and admitted to a psychiatric facility.

I met up with a guy who asked me to a high school dance, who later asked me out. I politely declined, and the next week at school, a friend came to me to warn me that he was saying what a terrible person I was for rejecting him. He said he was going to "slit [my] throat" and kill me. Fortunately, he never followed through with that.

I dated a guy on an off through school, and we were pretty close friends. In college, we and a bunch of our friends started hanging out again. I don't remember where he and I had gone, but I was dropping him off at home, just the two of us in my car, when he got really serious. He started to cry, and told me, in detail, how he'd "stabbed a guy to death" after he threatened him, his friends, and after he witnessed this guy abuse his girlfriend. It was horrifying. I ended up calling the police, and a detective contacted me. They found record of a man matching the description I provided, and it turns out that he wasn't dead. He had been stabbed, but made it to a hospital somehow. I've never spoken to the guy since.

There's a homeless woman who's pretty notorious in our town. I believe she's schizophrenic, and she also has a pretty disfiguring skin condition. She mumbles angrily to herself and others, and walks all over town. When I worked on the side of town she seemed to frequent, she stopped by our shop. She was carrying a bag with - no lying - a box of Fruit Loops in it. You can't make this stuff up.

At that same job, we had to start fingerprinting customers who wrote checks (in an attempt for the city to cut down on identity theft.) One elderly lady began screaming at me that she was not going to put her fingerprint on that check, because what if she got Syphilis from the ink pad?!? I declined to tell her that she didn't understand what Syphilis was, and that he door knob she touched on her way in and out of the shop had just as many germs on it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I really appreciate y'all sharing, these are all awesome stories! I feel like going to get some buttered popcorn and a blunt force object for just in case protection to sit here and wait for more.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

ravenworks69 said:


> Granny put it in a bag, the woman paid for it, then....wait for it.....Sat in the middle of the store and ate the whole 8 in. X 8 in. brick of fudge...then left.


Dear God. I'm fairly certain the diabetic coma would knock me out for years with this kind of mistake.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> There's a homeless woman who's pretty notorious in our town. I believe she's schizophrenic, and she also has a pretty disfiguring skin condition. She mumbles angrily to herself and others, and walks all over town. When I worked on the side of town she seemed to frequent, she stopped by our shop. She was carrying a bag with - no lying - a box of Fruit Loops in it. You can't make this stuff up.


These days, the problem is you can't tell the schizo people talking to their delusions from the people talking hands free on their smart phones, so it is approaching the point where you have to treat everyone you come across as creepy or crazy just to stay safe.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, my creepy story. this would have been about 25 years ago. so I'm bartending. this guy comes up and orders a beer. I take his money and hand him the beer and a glass. he's drinking his beer and staring at me. he says, how much would you charge me for this glass? he's talking about the glass he's pouring the beer into. now we don't sell glasses so I tell him $15.00, an outrageous price. I figure he'll let it go. he reaches into his pocket, pulls out $15.00, and drops it on the counter. he then proceeds to pick up the glass and he's going to take a bite out of it. I grab the glass and hand him back his money. I tell him we don't sell glasses. he wanders off, and he's standing watching the dj and listening to music. I space him off. all of a sudden I see the dj flying across the dance floor over to our bouncer. the music goes whacky. the dj and bouncer are flying across the dance floor. then they are escorting this guy out. later the dj came by the bar for a beer on break. I asked what's up. the dj says the guy came up and said....I don't like this music, and bit off the neck of the bottle. blood was squirting out of his mouth and the dj said he figured he was in real trouble with a guy who would do that. he hit it for the bouncer real fast. couple of weeks or so later, the guy comes back in, and kev, another bartender who wasn't there that night sells some guy a glass. sure enough, bloods squirting everywhere. he's escorted out and the police are called. he gets told he's banned from the bar. our boss says that would be a law suit waiting to happen.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As great as this thread is, I am torn between laughing and almost feeling sorry for some of the 'stars' of the stories


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I'll share one...
When I was about 18 or so, I was at the mall with a friend. As we walked from store to store, we noticed a kid following us a bit and watching us from outside the stores. He was, maybe, about 12 to 14 years old. No biggie, just a kid. Suddenly, this guy walks up to me...he had a very creepy way about him that I couldn't place (which I soon figured out what that creepiness was...). He points back behind him to the young boy outside the store and proceeds to tell me that that is his nephew and the boy thought I was cute. He asked if I'd like to go out with his nephew...that he was too shy to ask me himself. (Awwww) Now, that was cute, but I tell the guy I'm 18 and a bit too old for his nephew. The uncle is shocked and is like, oh! Oh, well then...(as he proceeds to get even creepier)...he then asks if I'd go out with HIM instead!!!! Mind you, just seconds before, he thought I was a young, preteen/teenage girl?!?! EWWW! I was like, um, no, and we walked out of the store to get away from him. We looked behind us and realized he was still following us. This prompted us to leave the mall as fast as we could. We hopped into the car and went to Target. We shopped a bit, then, as we were standing there, I felt someone behind me...this person was so close to me that they were breathing directly onto my NECK!!! It made my skin crawl. My friend looks up and over my shoulder with this horrified look on her face. I turn around and it's that creepy stalker guy again! He had followed us to the next store! He just gave me this awful grin and he may have said something to me but I was too terrified to remember...we just bolted. We ran out of the store and saw that he had followed us out. We got into our car and took of as fast as we could...and he did the same! He got in his car and we proceeded to have, basically, a high speed chase through the parking lots. We couldn't go anywhere near our homes because we didn't want him to see where we lived, so we decided to drive to the police dept., but we finally ended up losing him before we got there. To be safe, we still didn't go straight home. It was crazy scary! In hindsight, staying in the store and telling store security or management probably would've been better than leaving...but we were young and scared and just wanted to get away from him... I had seen him a couple other times later throughout the year but I was always with my, then, boyfriend (now husband) so he left me alone...but he would stare at me and watch me with this awful, sleazy, creepy look each time I saw him. Thankfully, I never saw him again.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I'll share one...
> When I was about 18 or so, I was at the mall with a friend. As we walked from store to store, we noticed a kid following us a bit and watching us from outside the stores. He was, maybe, about 12 to 14 years old. No biggie, just a kid. Suddenly, this guy walks up to me...he had a very creepy way about him that I couldn't place (which I soon figured out what that creepiness was...). He points back behind him to the young boy outside the store and proceeds to tell me that that is his nephew and the boy thought I was cute. He asked if I'd like to go out with his nephew...that he was too shy to ask me himself. (Awwww) Now, that was cute, but I tell the guy I'm 18 and a bit too old for his nephew. The uncle is shocked and is like, oh! Oh, well then...(as he proceeds to get even creepier)...he then asks if I'd go out with HIM instead!!!! Mind you, just seconds before, he thought I was a young, preteen/teenage girl?!?! EWWW! I was like, um, no, and we walked out of the store to get away from him. We looked behind us and realized he was still following us. This prompted us to leave the mall as fast as we could. We hopped into the car and went to Target. We shopped a bit, then, as we were standing there, I felt someone behind me...this person was so close to me that they were breathing directly onto my NECK!!! It made my skin crawl. My friend looks up and over my shoulder with this horrified look on her face. I turn around and it's that creepy stalker guy again! He had followed us to the next store! He just gave me this awful grin and he may have said something to me but I was too terrified to remember...we just bolted. We ran out of the store and saw that he had followed us out. We got into our car and took of as fast as we could...and he did the same! He got in his car and we proceeded to have, basically, a high speed chase through the parking lots. We couldn't go anywhere near our homes because we didn't want him to see where we lived, so we decided to drive to the police dept., but we finally ended up losing him before we got there. To be safe, we still didn't go straight home. It was crazy scary! In hindsight, staying in the store and telling store security or management probably would've been better than leaving...but we were young and scared and just wanted to get away from him... I had seen him a couple other times later throughout the year but I was always with my, then, boyfriend (now husband) so he left me alone...but he would stare at me and watch me with this awful, sleazy, creepy look each time I saw him. Thankfully, I never saw him again.


Hey!!! I remember you!!!

Lolol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

J" moved to this small town, he was over weight, didn't care, had a sit-down do-little "Job" which paid ...poorly. (Go figure?)
He was an "Animal Lover" to the point of keeping his long dead pet's feces in his basement for many, many years.
"J" had lived most of his adult life in a major city, how he possibly survived there for so long without getting beaten to death or shot, I'll never know?
He hated almost everyone and it showed, most of the time.
He had the capacity to hate someone he merely saw for the first time as they walked down the street and it wasn't just racial, it could be some sub catagory of humanity only visible to Him!
He worked for me in my haunt as I was hiring local people that other local people were afraid of. Mostly these two older men were viewed as potential perverts by the teenage girl crowd even though they weren't and were way too slow, weak, overweight to ever be able to actually "DO" such things to anybody.
"J"'s love of animals convinced him he had to be feeding the feral cats in the neighborhood, which would have been ok with me if he had not decided to dump huge bags of food at the edge of my property line, which drew in raccoons, which then found their way into a part of my house.
We didn't know this right away until during a Saturday afternoon tour , as my Wife was helping she thought the roof was leaking but it was not raining, yet it WAS raining Raccoon urine, it was running down the inside of a wall!
"J"! You cannot feed the cats So Much Food, the raccoons are eating most of it and are now inside my house pissing down the walls!"
Then he said, "I had that happen once, it didn't bother me!"
"Well this is MY House! And it bothers ME!" (He always rented)
Then he got whiney like a 10 yr old:"If I have to feed the cats someplace else, they might not find the food and starve!"
I was asking that he move his food pile about 60 feet away from where it was. If the cats starve, they must be blind and have no senses of smell!
Then he said, (In a serious low voice) "When I "Go" I will take YOU with ME!"
I wasn't ready to "GO", then or now.
"J" always had at least one gun in his car at all times, loaded, under the driver's seat.
What does it take for someone to think of killing someone?
His Mother had recently died, he was living off of her money, the money was now gone. He just got kicked out of his business location. He was also about to be kicked out of the house he had lived in for the last many years (With the dog crap collection held preciously in the basement)
His only Brother had also recently died. "J" had no measurable "Money" no job (which was a failed attempt too)
Maybe with all of these very negative happenings, someone might murder and then suicide themselves?
My Wife and my Family told me to report all of this to the local Police. I told them, the Police would just laugh in my face.
After three days of hearing "You should tell the Police!"
I told the Police.
They laughed in my face. But don't blame them, it's a very small town, underpopulated County where very little real crime ever happens, even though stats once showed more small-town Police get murdered on the job than urban police do, because they can't imagine it can happen HERE!
So my whole "plan" was to just not allow myself to ever again be withing 25 feet of him. I figured my odds of him missing would be great enough at 25 feet as I would also be doing some "Dance Steps" to the beat of his banging drum of ammunition.
He calmed own. eventually. I had no need of allowing him to be near me.
I never knew when he died, it was over a busy holiday weekend, he didn't kill himself , but you can over-eating one's self under the sod.
I spent large amounts of time trying to cheer "J" up, make him laugh, show him a "Half-full" life, rather than his miserable view of the "Half-Empty" life.
I hired him a second time to give him some income, made a "Job" just for him, designed so he could stay "Put", since he was having leg trouble.. I'm not sure he appreciated this, I tried.
He only had one other "Friend" when he passed, that is who called me to tell me "J" had died, then asked if me and my Wife would be available to help throw "Ashes" ("J"s) from a prominent and very high cliff?
As we were doing that a strong breeze came up and covered us with "J"!
"Why did he want his ashes thrown from this cliff?"
"Because this is the place he threw his Mother's ashes!"
"I see, "J" always wanted thrown his /mother from a 
cliff!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Another incident: "He" moved into town with his family, a Wife and two kids. He had went to College here in 1950, he still had some friends in town, one of them went to work for him in his new business venture involving renevating a previously dead-space above a downtown building here and hiring a few office workers.
He seemed to "have money", he drove a fairly new Lincoln and wore a white shirt, which he couldn't button at the neck. (And never wore his dentures?)
His classmate from long ago was hired (He really needed a job!) He also got to play "Dress-up" and then sat around , waiting...
Meanwhile, "Mr. Businessman" was at a group sing and grabbed a frail, elderly citizen by the neck, slid him up the wall and loudly demanded that the old man "Sing BETTER!" in front of the rest of the participants in -training for "The Pirates Of Penzanze".
Mr. Businessman nearly "beaned" another graduate of his local alma mata with an empty beer bottle while seated around the round table in a local bar, and nobody "saw this coming", lucky the throw was "off" for the targeted head as it broke against the wall behind the debater.

It was a beautiful Sunday morning. I was living in the one of five Apartments in a Row-house a block from the downtown.
My neighbor stepped outside about the same time that I did. She looked "downtown", turned to me and said, "Something is going on down there look at the people milling around. I'm walking down there and see what happened." Off she went.
Upon her return she said,"Somebody got shot, somebody else got killed too!"
My mind quietly said"He finally did it, he finally killed someone."
Then this story was circulated:"His Secretary in Chicago was murdered, head bashed in, she lived in a high security apartment."
"He was in fear for his life (Someone after him?) His employee was helping him learn how to "Shoot" (something the new man was proficient at)
"Someone had tried to kill Mr. Businessman, driving him off the road, putting a bullet or two into his car fender!!"
He had put the bullet(s) in his own fender.
His employee had been an unwilling partner in the planning of the murder by the toothless,Lincoln-driving idiot as he killed the major partner in his new business attempting to collect upon a "Key-Man" policy, because if your "Key-Man" dies Your business will suffer. (I was always told a person could not insure another's life unless you were married to them or they were a close relative-Wrong!
When the Police searched the murderer's property they found some evidence that he may have also been responsible for the disappearance of two elderly retired men who had vanished along with the one man's "cherry" 1972 Impala.
In his last phone conversation with his Daughter the one man mentioned the name of who they were going to meet that day.
A phoney I.D. was found with the same name down a dry-well on the murderer's property just 30 feet from his house, inside the old , small barn.
We had a serial-killer living right here in this small "Village" of 2,000 souls! (I didn't count the killer-souless, he was.)
His murdered local victim left behind a Wife , pregnant with his un-born son he would never know. His Widow was left with the mission of appearing at the prison every time the possibility of "Parole" came up.
She and the justice system did keep this maniac incarcerated for the rest of his life.
The trial went quickly because the unwilling accomplice "Spilled the Beans" only moments after the Police arrived, before any "Deals" could be made concerning his sentence or justice.
The accomplice was a nice guy, a hopeless victim of alcohol who had finally lost the only good job he had ever had shortly before "Mr. Businessman " had arrived in town. If he had gone to the Police before the murder I doubt that anything much would have changed since an "Alky" was going against "Mr. Businessman"!

I knew the accomplice well , I had married his Daughter, Mother of my Son.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] There really are some very dark undercurrents of society that we all hope to avoid during our lifetimes. It's unsettling to wonder how many times we've come into contact with them, maybe while our children are with us even, and not even know it...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

While "We" "Play" at being monsters , maniacs, scary people... there will always be some really scary types out there always in the disguise of normalcy.
I am sure some people might think I am an actual weird-o (everybody is in some way)
I operate my haunt the way I want it to be. I have never cared for the bloody, gory stuff, so I don't have it.
I just hope such scenes and stimulation won't set off some disguised psycho.

(I haven't even gotten to my own personally scary person-story yet. But then if he hadn't shown up here again the other night after 22? Years, I might not be too concerned about him.. but he did.)
I am open for tours this afternoon and again tonight but first I have to re-install my Jeep's removable body parts before then, rain is forecast for tonight. Done writing for now.


----------

